# Information for Neo's / Fuukiran



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

It seems that my interest is growing regarding Neo's and/or Fuukiran is growing a bit and it would be nice to have some more information.

Is there a dedicated forum specialised in this "culture"" which has English as it's primary language?
What are good sources to get plants from, trustworthy E-bay sellers other sources in the US ( New World Orchids is one that I know of )
Are there hobbyists in Europe on this forum that sell divisions from their plant?

Not saying that I'm picking up this part of the hobby with as much vigour as I'm into Paphs, but it's nice to have some other plants outside of Paphs as well and these at least don't require lot's of growing space.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 25, 2011)

Orchids Limited offers a lot of neo´s


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe Orchids Limited has neos, and there is a vendor in California (or maybe more than one) but I don't think they bother with exporting. You could check the plant culture lists at www.orchidculture.com and look for the neo falcata list


----------



## koshki (Jul 25, 2011)

You could also try New World Orchids...they specialize in neos:

http://www.newworldorchids.com/


----------



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

Marc said:


> ...What are good sources to get plants from, trustworthy E-bay sellers other sources in the US ( New World Orchids is one that I know of )...





koshki said:


> You could also try New World Orchids...they specialize in neos:
> 
> http://www.newworldorchids.com/



oke:


----------



## John Boy (Jul 25, 2011)

Marc, why don't you try New World Orchids ??

oke::rollhappy:oke:


----------



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

So far I've found this european seller on Ebay:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Greeny-Pottery

Anyone have experience with this seller?


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

Jup, I can recommend!


----------



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Jup, I can recommend!



Is this the Korean vendor you mention in this topic?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21491


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the one!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll vouch for him too! I've got about 12-15 of his plants here, and they are all absolutly perfect. Besides: noone else has jumped on the waggon yet.... Meaning: he's Europe's only source!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 25, 2011)

there is also a vendor in France (Bordeaux)... I need to check my notes.. if I find it, I post the link here


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 25, 2011)

try contacting this person: http://orchidee.clic.free.fr/etude_de_genre/page_neofinetia/etude_les_neofinetia.htm he says in his website he has contact with Bonsai Barber Bordeaux, which is the vendor I mentionned before... I personally have never bought anything from him, but know of people who used to get plants from him 2 or 3 years ago...


----------



## Marc (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link Ramon, had to use google translate to make any of it. Unfortunatly French wasn't my strongest language during school.

Allthough I can perfectly say that I don't speak French in French and this normally leads to some strange faces. 

And of course the line: 

Je voudrais une biere!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 26, 2011)

there sure are some monster size plants pictured here! My frech is basically evaporated into thin air, but these pictures are stunning.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 26, 2011)

Marc said:


> Thanks for the link Ramon, had to use google translate to make any of it. Unfortunatly French wasn't my strongest language during school.
> 
> Allthough I can perfectly say that I don't speak French in French and this normally leads to some strange faces.
> 
> ...



LOL don't worry... I am currently living in France and my french is not better than yours ) Luckily I live in Alsace, which is what I call the German France, and most people speak german or alsacian, which is a german dialect...


----------



## koshki (Jul 26, 2011)

Marc said:


> oke:



 Um, I need new glasses???!!!


----------

